# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Foodini, 3D food printer, Natural Machines, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Natural Machines

"Designed for Healthy Eating: Foodini - a 3D Food Printer" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Foodini printing overview

Published on Jan 23, 2019




> Short video (30 seconds!) showing the process of printing with Foodini, beginning with preparing fresh ingredients to final plating.

----------

